# What are these? Hallmark Lionel Great American Railways



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Are they display pieces or runnning electric trains?

I'm finding them in several palces, but no definite statement either way.

If they are real O scale trains how are they values vs regular Lionels?

What is the Great American Railwas series?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Useless collectables. Spend money on the real thing.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you!

So succinctly it is not a real running electric toy train locomotive.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Correct. They are tree ornaments.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Useless collectables. Spend money on the real thing.


HEY, watch what you say I have a bunch of Hallmark tree trains.
I like them as they are small, detailed miniatures of the Locos and cars.
The ones he is asking about are bigger though I wouldn't get them.



seabilliau said:


> Correct. They are tree ornaments.



The one he asked about is not a tree ornament it is a display piece.
Correct it doesn't run.

Look Sea,


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, that is the type of box I saw. It was for an S2 Turbine. The price was high enough to be the real thing, low enough to be something of a bargain. The picture of the engine and tender could have been that of a working electric engine. The guy was advertising in the O Scale model railraid section on ebay Lionel being the first word in the description. I think that is deceptive, I can see someone buying it and having a meltdown when he gets it.

Thanks for clarifying guys.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ftauss said:


> Yes, that is the type of box I saw. It was for an S2 Turbine. The price was high enough to be the real thing, low enough to be something of a bargain. The picture of the engine and tender could have been that of a working electric engine. The guy was advertising in the O Scale model railraid section on ebay Lionel being the first word in the description. I think that is deceptive, I can see someone buying it and having a meltdown when he gets it.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying guys.





Read his listing carefully, sometimes they do tell but in a round about way.
They are nicely detailed if your into buying trains with no motors just to display.
You see a lot on e bay but most list as Hallmark Lionel.

I almost got one the same way you were thinking. Wow, great price, hurry buy it.
Then I found out they were just display pieces. I think some of the earlier ones do bring a good buck.
But like T said I would rather have the real thing.

Though I do like the Christmas tree ornaments. Some of those go for big bucks too. What I like when they are not on the tree I display them on a shelf all year. And for being so small they are well detailed, I think.
Even those if you buy some you have to watch, as you think you are getting a good price but they are actually miniatures of the larger Hallmark ornament. I like them also but you got to watch when they list them as far as the price.

Here is a picture the green CNJ 1553 is N scale that runs. 
The 726 Loco in the middle is a Hallmark normal size tree ornament. The 1110 Scout in the front is what they call Miniature Hallmarks. None of the Hallmarks here run and the middle (normal) Hallmark looks to be a hair bigger then N scale.









Thanks now I have to dust them all.


----------



## rjdeals (Jun 3, 2010)

hi, go here they are posted by a member>http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3503
give a idea of what they are, I have a collection of them also ,excellent detail .I,am planning on installing a engine in oe to make it run.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rjdeals said:


> hi, go here they are posted by a member>http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3503
> give a idea of what they are, I have a collection of them also ,excellent detail .I,am planning on installing a engine in oe to make it run.


These threads are old you know?

Tell me are they all made in metal or are some plastic?
The ones you are going to try to put a motor in?


----------



## rjdeals (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all heavey metal construction


----------

